# Tank Building



## Samwisethebetta (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey peoples of TFK..
i am looking into making my new Aquarium for a bit of fun! but findin it difficult to source some form of cheap glass to do it with. i was expecting it to be much cheaper than it looks like it will be. Does anyone know where you can find cheap glass sheets in Australia?
Regards
Sam


----------

